# Clarkspoon & Gotcha Lure Size??



## DaFox

What size Clarkspoon do i need to catch Spanish Mackeral of the Piers with?

And What size Gotcha Lures do i need for Trout and such,i am think about the 3 Inch size,but i am most likely work and .Also do the Spanish Mackerel Hit these Gotcha Lures?Anf if they do what size i need for them?


----------



## Baitcaster

Welcome to the Forum !

If fishing off the "skyscraper" (Pensacola beach pier) gotchas would be your best bet , basiclly the 5/8 through the 1 oz work the best . I'm not going to say which color or pattern - everybody seems to have a favorite . the clarks are too light off a tall pier, but might work off the octo or Sikes , I suggest the smallest size, especially if you're using a bubble-rig .

also, don't rule out my favorite spanish lure - a chartuse jig .


----------



## FishAddict

7/8 oz Got-Cha is good all around. The Clark spoon is dynamite for troling. If you are set on a spoon look at the Gators.


----------



## DaFox

Thanks Baitcaster.What is this fovorire spanish lure?a chartuse jig?Can you post a pic of one or a link to one?thanks


> *Baitcaster (5/22/2009)*Welcome to the Forum !
> 
> If fishing off the "skyscraper" (Pensacola beach pier) gotchas would be your best bet , basiclly the 5/8 through the 1 oz work the best . I'm not going to say which color or pattern - everybody seems to have a favorite . the clarks are too light off a tall pier, but might work off the octo or Sikes , I suggest the smallest size, especially if you're using a bubble-rig .
> 
> also, don't rule out my favorite spanish lure - a chartuse jig .


----------



## Seachaser 186

Take a #1 or #2 clark spoon and rig it as a carolina rig - put a 1/2to 3/4 oz slip sinker on the main line above a small black swivel and make sure you use a bead between the weight and swivel to protect the knot. Tie a 3-4 ft 60lb mono leader on the other end of the swivel and attach the clark spoon.Cast as far as you canand then reel it in as fast as you can. The spanish will slay it and you wont have near as many cut offs as with a gotcha. The darting/jigging action of the gotcha makes the spanish swirl around it hitting the main line and you get lots of cut-offs. At $3.00 - $4.00 each the cut offs get expensive.

Another way to work the clark spoon set up is to cast out and let it fall to the bottom, reel abouthalf way in, stop and open the bail to let it fall to the bottom, after it hits bottom close the bail and reel it the rest of the way in. Many times they will hit it as it's coming up off the bottom. This works very well if the spanish are not on the surface. Good Luck!


----------



## DaFox

Thanks Seachaser,this is some good info


> *Seachaser 186 (5/22/2009)*Take a #1 or #2 clark spoon and rig it as a carolina rig - put a 1/2to 3/4 oz slip sinker on the main line above a small black swivel and make sure you use a bead between the weight and swivel to protect the knot. Tie a 3-4 ft 60lb mono leader on the other end of the swivel and attach the clark spoon.Cast as far as you canand then reel it in as fast as you can. The spanish will slay it and you wont have near as many cut offs as with a gotcha. The darting/jigging action of the gotcha makes the spanish swirl around it hitting the main line and you get lots of cut-offs. At $3.00 - $4.00 each the cut offs get expensive.
> 
> Another way to work the clark spoon set up is to cast out and let it fall to the bottom, reel abouthalf way in, stop and open the bail to let it fall to the bottom, after it hits bottom close the bail and reel it the rest of the way in. Many times they will hit it as it's coming up off the bottom. This works very well if the spanish are not on the surface. Good Luck!


----------



## Baitcaster

bear with me, my 'puter is on it's last leg . i'll try to get some pics up asap


----------



## DaFox

thanks Baitcaster


> *Baitcaster (5/22/2009)*bear with me, my 'puter is on it's last leg . i'll try to get some pics up asap


----------



## fred

I agree with seachaser on the Clark rig, but I'll go up to 2 oz. of weight, depending on wind and how far down I want the Clark to run. When they are down they love 'em coming up off the bottom. Sometimes with the smaller Clarks I put a couple of inches of Malin in front and tie 20 lb. leader to it with an Albright.


----------



## jigslinger

Glad you found this site D. Spanish with eat pretty much anything as long as it's erratic and stays in the strike zone. Just use a heavy mono leader, 30 to 50 lb., or light 7 strand wire.


----------



## Baitcaster

<a href="http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t151/shley65/?action=view&current=spnjigs.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t151/shley65/spnjigs.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## L.Crooke

look all you need is a gotcha any color of your choosing... i hate gotchas, cause i am a pier rat but they work and if your new or a tourists that is a great way to catch fish... but what your gona need is a steel leader thats about a foot or so long, this is if u are unexperienced and really want to catch fish... if you are a little bit more experienced then i suggest a pompano jig cause everyone that fishes the pier reguraly doesn't like gotchas cause they have seen what they can do when not used properly.... but with a pompano jig just get a foot of 50lb monofilament and tie a leader to the pompanoe jig about a foot long and tie a uni to a uni cause if you use a swivel then the spanish/bluefish/ladyfish will eat your swivel but just cast it out as far as you can and then let it sink to the bottom and then reel it in and jerk sporatically, and this will produce fish and be less harmfull to the people around you!! and my advice is, if you do decide to use a gotcha on the pier then cut off the first treble hook cause its the back hook that hooks the fish, the first one only hooks yourself and gets tangled up inyour line but if you do cutt the first treble hook make sure you don't cut the steel that the hook is connected to because that connects the first and second hooks, make sure you cut the actualltreble hookright before the eye.good luck i hope this can help you


----------

